# nasal endoscopy with biopsy



## AnneCline (Nov 13, 2009)

How would you code a nasal endoscopy in which the physician looks at both sides and then does a biopsy only on one side?  I was going to use 31237 x1 but was questioning whether that would be correct because the Dr did look into both sides of the nose.
Thanks!


----------



## peglmrohen (Nov 13, 2009)

31237 would be correct.  31231 is the inherent (base) code and is unilateral or bilateral.  If only bx one side you cannot bill both diagnostic and procedural code.  

Peggy M.


----------

